# I know



## maseyferguson05 (Feb 6, 2007)

You have heard it thousands of times, but hows Drylok at sealing tanks? If being applied right to the wood? I remember when everyone was first doing it, well a few people. Any updates? You guys must have some more info on it

It seems people on MFK only care about pictures. I know this forum will get much better responses.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

tfg did it on his sump/filter box.maybe you could pm him?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine lasted for about a year w/no real issues. Would've kept it going longer if it wasn't for the fact that I moved 600 miles...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=130014&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A lot of the pictures were 'moved or deleted' :-? :?

Even so, it was an excellent read.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks.

Sorry about the pics. Probably didn't miss much anyway, most were sketches of my various plans for the stand or tank frame.

Been itching to build another, but alot of things have changed since the last one. Biggest one being that I got married, so now I'm among the lucky people here that have to ask the boss for permission first...or forgiveness later :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maseyferguson05 (Feb 6, 2007)

Already sounds good, looks like i'm going for it.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on getting hitched IUU! So do you think Mrs. IUU (or should that be Mrs. NEU - Never Ever Useless) will let you build another plywood/drylock tank?

I showed my wife your thread last night and told her if the LFS can't get the correct top frame for my empty 55g (have already tried 2 that are to short on the front to back dimensions), then I'm going to look at doing a plywood/drylock tank with it. I got the raised eyebrow response :lol:

Regards,
D


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats! i kept threatening a d.i.y tank and i finally got the ok to get the 180g  
i usually go with the forgiveness later route,but you got to pick your battles :wink:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

maseyferguson05, Go for it :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: I'd look forward to watching the build. What size are we considering??? opcorn:

D-007, Thanks it's exactly 3 weeks now that we've been married, and unfortunately we have alot of other things to discuss before worrying about another DIY tank. Main topic of discusion now is me not riding my motorcycle anymore :roll: :roll: :roll: Moving to a new place, changing jobs and kids are all on the agenda as well 

That said I picked up a 55G perfecto(exactly the same as the one I used for my build) for $40 just a few weeks before the wedding. It's now sitting in the storage room. I'm considering doing a similar tank to the one in the thread, but If I did do it again I wouldn't try to 'cheat' on the height. The missing view on the bottom is one thing that always bothered me. IF i do go this route again I would simply keep the tank around 20" and make the frame slightly thinner so as not to obstruct too much of the view. Gallonage would be made up in length and width rather than height. Even still I'm really hoping to either build a DIY 240G or buy a used 6' tank to tide me over for a while(only have a 40BR & 10G running right now, far cry from the nearly 700G of tanks/ponds I once had going). Rest assured I'm still scheming, but for now I have to live through my fellow C-F diy'ers...

fishwolfe, NICE WORK =D>

Anyway, good luck w/this future project. Let me know if you have any further questions :wink:


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

*imusuallyuseless*, wow, only three weeks and she's already taken over? No fish, no bike, moving closer to the inlaws, better paying job, and kids on the way... lol, she'd better be a hottie. What motorcycle do you have? I've got a 01 Suzuki GSX-R 600. hope all goes well.

*maseyferguson05*, good luck with the build. keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol I'm actually negotiating for a 135G right I just found out about. Have 2 bikes actually 2000 buell blast and a 2008 yamaha fz6. Reason behind her not wanting me to drive them is because I wrecked the buell just over a year ago. Yamaha was wrecked back in may, so she's a little freaked out. We are moving closer, but not to the inlaws, towards my job, and further from her's lol. Finding a better paying job for both is really a necessity these...kids aren't on the way...yet. BTW my wife is a hottie 

maseyferguson05, get to work so we have something better to talk about :fish:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Well no wonder she's throwing a fit about the bikes. They're probably those crotch rocket toys. Get a real bike, like a Harley... with a back seat that has armrests and radio speakers, maybe a cup holder. Buy her a nice leather jacket, some cute boots, and a real sharp helmet...see if she don't change her tune :wink: . My hubby says he has the Harley and I have the fish. Really it's the maintenance. I like the bike too but don't ask me to polish the thing. He enjoys the fish too as long as he doesn't have to help with feeding or water changes etc.. Good luck on the marriage. It takes work but I think you see that already :lol: .


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

*maseyferguson05* any updates?


----------

